# Bundling material



## Ben33 (May 12, 2013)

Needing to know how many boards go to a bundle! I'm currently cutting 2x10, 2x12, & 4x4's


----------



## CNYWOODS (Apr 22, 2012)

Elaborate please.


----------



## Ben33 (May 12, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out if there is a square footage to a bundle? I called Home Depot and they had told me that there is (44) 2x10's to a bundle. Stacked 4 wide, but he didn't tell me how many high! 

I have a contract to cut 2x12's 2x10's and 4x4's, and I'm wanting to build a pipe rack to stack the boards in to band them. 

So basically what I'm looking for is a number of boards or a square footage of what it's going to take to make a bundle so I can build my racks.

J. Ellison


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

As far as I know, a bundle is not a predetermined measurement. I would call HD back.


----------



## CNYWOODS (Apr 22, 2012)

Shouldn't that be specified in the contract? If theres 44/ bundle, and its stacked 4 wide. Then 11 high?


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

The amount in each unit depends on the mill that makes them. I work at a lumber yard and our 2x10's usually come in units of 105. 2x12's come in units of 84 and 4x4's come in units of 60 or so. It sometimes varies though.


----------



## Ben33 (May 12, 2013)

I don't have the exact paper work I'm front of me but I believe they said I needed( 90) 2x10's & 12's per bundle and (55) 4x4's. My problem is I only have a small 5000 lb forklift to move this material. It's an old warehouse forklift that has to be on concrete (which the concrete is very limited).

J. Ellison


----------



## Ben33 (May 12, 2013)

All the boards are getting shipped from the yard green! So I'm thinking weight is going to be an issue

J. Ellison


----------



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

I actually work at HD, none of my stores bunks are deeper than 48" because that is the depth of our racking but i would bet that the bunks of lumber would be based on the size of a standard pallet. I would keep the bunks narrower if you have a smaller lift, keeping the size to about 36" instead of 48" would really help to reduce the weight on the lift.


----------



## Ben33 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for everything guys I've been all over the Internet looking for something to go by. I've been a carpenter for nearly 13 years this is my very first sawyer job, a brand new yard with a mediocre wood mizer! (95 LT 40) I have to produce 400 bd ft per hour to meet the demands of the costumer and my best day thus far has been 420 per hour! I just want everything to go as smoothly as possible so all advice is very much appreciated.

J. Ellison


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Seems like you might have a better chance at getting your question answered in the "milling" forum.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If the lumber you are working with is green you probably should be putting sticks between the boards so if you do, you probably should allow for that when you are figuring the size of the bunk you are bundling. 

If this is going to be a long term contract you might have to at least pour a concrete drive for your forklift. 

If you are producing 20 bd. ft. per hr more than necessary now in time you will think of more and more shortcuts to where you will do much better. I've had contracts where on start-up was losing a lot of money but in a few months started making a good profit.


----------



## Ben33 (May 12, 2013)

Thinking about getting a Lull, I have this property leased for a year with an option to buy, there is rock under the grass here so I'm thinking a little rubber tire will do the trick!

J. Ellison


----------

